# Can i have a filling the week up to my natural FET



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi I am due to have my natural FET on the 10/11th Jan but I have to have two fillings tomorrow with anasthetic injections is this ok to go ahead?  Thank you very much


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm assuming you got the fillings done? No reason not to as you'd have had a short acting local anaesthetic, which will have worn off long before FET.


----------

